# coon lights?



## Georgia coon hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

im trying to get started in coon huntin and ive got a bright eyes 10volt box light and its bright but i want a long burn time, i was wondering what coon lights and brands yall like and which ones would be the best for my money so vote on the pole and tell any good/bad deals youve had with companies thanks


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Jan 13, 2013)

laser tourch II or laser tourch pro id highly recommend one have both and are by far bright and last a long time on battery


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

ive been looking at those lights but the laser torch II just isint anywhere as bright as the moonshiner bootlegger pro, for the same price, 13000lux vs 40000lux


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 13, 2013)

get a night razor from tritronics!!


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

ive looked at those as well theyre just not that bright


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 13, 2013)

they are as bright as i need! mines as bright as my 21volt belt light!


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jan 13, 2013)

Laser torch PRO...I have had a lot of lights an this is the best more than plenty bright an lasts..great light


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 13, 2013)

I still use my old 6v nite light, not as bright as new ones out there, I am confident if the coon is in there, I will find him.


----------



## Cobb Man (Jan 13, 2013)

hunted for years with a 4 battery mag light seen just as may as now with these new super bright leds. Don't never turn it up till about 3 to go on shine time any way. We all shined one last night aint seen a thing all lights cut off flicked back on low and their he was pretty as day. They like them ol dim lights some times. Any led has great burn time.


----------



## ngacoons (Jan 13, 2013)

CAJUN lights best by far but they ain't on the poll


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

im probably gonna go with the moonshiner bootlegger pro http://www.moonshinerlights.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=81&=SID check it out tell me what u think


----------



## TBI (Jan 13, 2013)

I really like my Boss cap light with the Cat's Eye.


----------



## TBI (Jan 13, 2013)

Georgia coon hunter said:


> im probably gonna go with the moonshiner bootlegger pro http://www.moonshinerlights.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=81&=SID check it out tell me what u think




Donnal makes a quality product, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 15, 2013)

Blazed last long and super bright


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 15, 2013)

Agree on Cajun Lights. Owned locally in Sumter County and run by good folks. Can they be added to poll?


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jan 15, 2013)

I got to stick with my 21volt  Hill Top light from Ted Baker.


----------



## DSGB92 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have three cajun lights! there one of the best


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jan 21, 2013)

no unfortunetly i cant add anyhting to the poll


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 21, 2013)

*Laser Torch*

I hunt with the Pro and I love it. It has a tight spot and it's bright enough you can count the rings on the coon's tail. Great service department also. I haven't hunted with anything that can match up to it yet, I'm saying there isn't but I've been in the woods with all different brands. The tight spot it throws out blows through everything else.


----------



## sogafishin (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a 21 volt Competition light that has been awesome for 5 years.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 23, 2013)

$30 light from Kmart if he's there I always see him....


----------



## Redticker (Jan 24, 2013)

Have a bright Eyes with a Snake Eyes LED head, wouldn't go any other route.


----------



## fireretriever (Jan 25, 2013)

Have a bright eyes 24volt with the LED head. I can hunt 2and weeks on a charge and it is really bright. I also have a K-light as a backup and it works great, my kids or guest usually use it. It doesn't last as long or is it as bright but it is a good light for the money. I wish the coons would look at the LED like they do the older lights. I think they are to bright even turned all the way down. The amber cover helps.


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jan 26, 2013)

Trey Miller said:


> I hunt with the Pro and I love it. It has a tight spot and it's bright enough you can count the rings on the coon's tail. Great service department also. I haven't hunted with anything that can match up to it yet, I'm saying there isn't but I've been in the woods with all different brands. The tight spot it throws out blows through everything else.



which pro would that be?


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 28, 2013)

24 volt belt light hill top and a surperior 5 led head from Mr Baker


----------



## Trey Miller (Jan 29, 2013)

We should have a How Long Can Your Light Last Challenge, not to blow my own horn cause I own one but the Laser Torch Pro will out last everything on the market. Reason I say that is i've coon hunted a long long time and i've never hunted with a light that stays charged as long as my Laser Torch Pro.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 29, 2013)

I hunt between 3 and 5 nights a week, I charge it once Every 2 weeks


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Feb 3, 2013)

i just got a moonshiner bootlegger pro cap i love it, and i do belive it would give that laser torch a run for its money in the brightness section, but the burn time is crazy on a laser torch pro my bootlegger pro runs 40-45 hours on low and 10hrs on high


----------

